# Question Regarding 2006 Maintenance Fees Dik



## wdaveo (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone.  I don't think I am smart enough to own a SA timeshare - I can never figure out the whole maintenance fee thang....

First of all, I received an invoice dated 1/1/06 - are these fees for my 2006 week or my 2007 week?

Then it says:
Balance B/F  -1951.50  I assume the "-" means its a credit?
06/01/01 Annual Levy   1, 834.00

Final Balance  -117.50  (again, a credit?)

So I take this as I don't have to pay anything?  I am not sure why I am showing a credit except that perhaps they double charged me last year and I didn't catch it.

Now, for RCI - I see a DiK week that shows a 9/29/2006 start week...that would be my 2006 deposit, yes?

So I guess it gets down to whether this invoice is for 2006 or 2007 - if it's 2007 I guess I need to call and ask them to deposit my week into RCI - correct?

Thanks for your help!

Dawn


----------



## EJC (Mar 15, 2006)

What this all means is that last year you paid the estimated 2006 mtnc fee of  R1951.50.  The actual 2006 mtnc fee is R1834.  You have a positive balance of R117.50.  Now, you need to contact the resort to pay the estimated 2007 mtnc fee and have them deposit a 2007 week for you.


----------



## wdaveo (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you....I did contact Judy and received a prompt reply with the same information.

Look!  I'm smart again!!!

D


----------

